# Rowland Cutlery Finished Projects and WIP



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to show some of my past work and will update this thread with WIP as well.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## birdsfan (Sep 27, 2020)

Really great work Tim! And it is all so varied. You have exhibited so many different blade styles and handle style. Definitely not penning yourself in!


----------



## juice (Sep 27, 2020)

I do LOL when I see that background on IG, makes me wonder where I am  

Great stuff, love your work.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)

juice said:


> I do LOL when I see that background on IG, makes me wonder where I am
> 
> Great stuff, love your work.



I may just have to switch up my background again and keep you guessing.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 27, 2020)

birdsfan said:


> Really great work Tim! And it is all so varied. You have exhibited so many different blade styles and handle style. Definitely not penning yourself in!



Thanks, I have tried a few different styles over the past few years. I think the pictures added here are probably spanning about 3 years.


----------



## juice (Sep 27, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> I may just have to switch up my background again and keep you guessing.


No, that would be as bad as people who change their avatar on here


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 11, 2020)

Not much kitchen related but here are some pics I recently finished for a big knife show.
In the next few days I will be back at profiling on kitchen blades.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Carl Kotte (Oct 11, 2020)

Great work! I like your style!

(Now, where’s George the ....?)


----------



## daveb (Oct 11, 2020)

It's hard to tell scale from here, are most of those hunting / field knives? Looks like they could turn a deer inside out in a minute.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 11, 2020)

Yeah they are all between 3" to 4" blades on the edc/outdoor knives. Quite capable of skinning a good sized buck. 
The filet knife is a 7" blade, and that bbq slicer is a 12.5" blade.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 11, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Great work! I like your style!
> 
> (Now, where’s George the ....?)



I'll show you in a few days.


----------



## Beau Nidle (Oct 13, 2020)

Nice, the outdoor ones look very tidy.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks Paul,
Living in North Georgia I have a good amount of requests for outdoor knives right before hunting season every year so that's where I concentrate my time most of September/October.


----------



## cotedupy (Oct 14, 2020)

Great work Tim! I'm very long on the elegance of your style.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Oct 24, 2020)

Carl Kotte said:


> Great work! I like your style!
> 
> (Now, where’s George the ....?)



Sorry I forgot to update for your viewing pleasure.....Yeah I know it hurts my eyes too but it was for a good friend/customer so here is (George) all finished and on his new permanent home. a 240 Masakage Kiri Gyuto.


----------



## juice (Oct 24, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Sorry I forgot to update for your viewing pleasure


nice spacers!


----------



## cotedupy (Nov 2, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Sorry I forgot to update for your viewing pleasure.....Yeah I know it hurts my eyes too but it was for a good friend/customer so here is (George) all finished and on his new permanent home. a 240 Masakage Kiri Gyuto.
> 
> View attachment 100200
> View attachment 100201
> ...



Haha! The pink is not necessarily my style either, though tbh if it was just the blue/grey colour, without pink, I reckon it'd look feckin' awesome. Have you done any like that Tim...?


----------



## Tim Rowland (Nov 2, 2020)

cotedupy said:


> Haha! The pink is not necessarily my style either, though tbh if it was just the blue/grey color, without pink, I reckon it'd look feckin' awesome. Have you done any like that Tim...?


Perhaps some time ago, I cant think of anything recently with grey/blue. Although I have a block glued up that fits the bill. Grey box elder burl, blue g/10, and silver carbon fiber.


----------



## cotedupy (Nov 2, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Perhaps some time ago, I cant think of anything recently with grey/blue. Although I have a block glued up that fits the bill. Grey box elder burl, blue g/10, and silver carbon fiber.



That sounds like it's going to be great. Look forward to seeing the finished result


----------



## juice (Nov 3, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> Grey box elder burl, blue g/10, and silver carbon fiber.


Sounds awesome. Benjamin made one a couple months ago that was grey-on-grey and I loved how it looked.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Nov 3, 2020)

Figured I would show what is on my bench at the moment. All blades are heat treated waiting to be ground. Most handles completed just need final fit up. The next week or 2... or 3 will be grinding/finishing of all the blades and final fit ups.


----------



## Giovanny Torres (Nov 3, 2020)

Looking good Tim and nice variety, will definitely keep an eye for the end products.


----------



## adam_Cullen (Nov 2, 2021)

Looking nice! I want to start doing custom handles and love looking at other articians work to see the little things that make them more personal.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Dec 27, 2021)

Haven't posted much at all this year as I have been super busy with work. But still wanted to add a few pictures of knives I have made this year.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## daveb (Dec 27, 2021)

Like


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Mar 4, 2022)

Tim Rowland said:


> View attachment 168477
> View attachment 168478
> View attachment 168479
> View attachment 168480



Gorgeous!


----------



## choochoochop (Mar 10, 2022)

Tim Rowland said:


> View attachment 168481
> View attachment 168482
> View attachment 168483
> View attachment 168484


Nice, what material is that handle?


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 10, 2022)

choochoochop said:


> Nice, what material is that handle?


That handle is Gabon ebony and g-carta from hansenandsons.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Mar 30, 2022)

Just completed this 225mm san mai gyuto. 
410 stainless over 26C3 at 63rc. 
Handle is Nicaraguan cocobolo and Tasmanian blackwood. 
Workhorse grind.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 1, 2022)

That petty is awesome!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Apr 17, 2022)

A few hunting knives in cpm154


----------



## daveb (Apr 17, 2022)

Damn, not sure which one I like best. The "tuxedo" knife looks like it might get a deer ready for the cooler - and look fine doing it.


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (Apr 17, 2022)

I gotta say, I really like that blue and brown micarta at the end. Great profile on these too.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Apr 18, 2022)

daveb said:


> Damn, not sure which one I like best. The "tuxedo" knife looks like it might get a deer ready for the cooler - and look fine doing it.



Thanks, I figured the knife can be crisply dressed to do some deer dressing.


----------



## Tim Rowland (May 16, 2022)

A few paring knives just finished up. AEB-L at 62rc. 
Bacote, shedua, black walnut, koa, kirinite.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jun 13, 2022)

K tip steak knives, AEB-L and wenge/micarta. Certainly different but I wanted to play and this is what the end result was.


----------

